# Software or application to open cdr and psd files?



## ricky270 (May 5, 2006)

I'm newbee here... Can somebody can help how to open cdr and psd files?  
Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

psd are photoshop files and cdr are corel draw files. i don't have corel on my pc, but i know that irfanview will let you browse folders and open psd files, along with alot of other graphic files. it is a free download so why not.

to edit them you will need some sort of graphic software on your pc. irfanview will let you convert them to more commonly used file formats - like jpg's or tif's. the problem here is that you could loose alot of info in the file when you do that. for example a psd file might have layers and if you convert it to a jpg, all the layer info will be lost. post back if you have more questions on these files.


----------

